# Murderous Villain Test: Which are You?



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*Muammar Gaddafi*











*Personality Match

*
Like Muammar Gaddafi, you are extravagantly and unashamedly quirky, prizing experiences and conversations that are out of the ordinary. You are lively and free-spirited - maybe a little too free-spirited - and won't be trapped and suffocated by anything. You find conformity stifling in every sense, whether it be regular everyday 9-5 routines, mainstream fashion, or rigorous academic requirements of intellectual consistency. By all means keep doing your own thing, but realize that a greater awareness of practical concerns may benefit both yourself and those around you.

*Words of Warning
*
_Points to consider for people with your personality - have you ever:
_


Let your idealism and hope of a better future lead you to place great faith in untested and untried methods - methods that may have been untried for a reason?
Used your skill with words to quickly say something surprising, funny, and strange as a way to get out of an argument that you otherwise stood to lose?
Gotten really high on the rush when you felt that you were succeeding, thus getting careless and sowing the seeds of some future defeat?
Excused yourself as simply a 'passionate activist' and not a leader, even though your enthusiasm may in effect have been quite domineering?
Outwardly detested authority and power, while inwardly secretly coveting it, being, for example, attracted to powerful partners, even though their lifestyle and values were at odds with your own?

*Scientific Research

*
_According to studies from Cambridge University (UK) and Texas AM University (US), your scores indicate that you are:_



More energetic and quicker to act than the average person.
Someone who has a greater number of friends than the average person.
More assertive in social situations than the average person.
Someone who is more excitement-seeking and prone to experiencing more positive emotions than the average person.
More spontaneous and flexible in your approach to problem solving than the average person.
More risk-prone, and less afraid of exposing yourself to risk, than the average person.
More likely than the average person to believe that "rules are meant to be broken" and to utilize that belief to your own advantage.
More likely than the average person to leave a messy room when you go to work in the morning.
More preoccupied with the give and take of social relations than the average person; someone who spends much time pondering the impressions that people make on one another and their feelings and views.
Likely to change moods more frequently than the average person and to tense up when subjected to stress.
More alert to threats and stressors in your environment than the average person, knowing that you must take care of yourself to maintain your balance and cool.
Likely to be worse at performing under pressure than the average person, being someone who needs their space in order to operate at their best.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

SQUAAAAWWK! I will not reveal it :---))


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ESTP Villain
Like Hermann Goering, you are larger than life, bold, worldly, extroverted, and courageous. Others are both entertained and intimidated by your person, and you easily get what you want in life. However, take care not to become so arrogant as to think you can get away with anything. With great power comes great responsibility, you know.

*Words of Warning*
-Points to consider for people with your personality - have you ever:
-Used your wit and street smarts to put people down and 'neg' them simply because you could?
-Looked down on people or considered them useless simply because they were not as 'alpha' as you?
-Used your powers of leadership and inspiration to lead others into a venture from which you stood to gain disproportionately more than they did?
-Let your own drive for intensity and excitement lead you to pull harsh practical jokes on people who were more shocked and upset by the endeavor than you had foreseen?
-Trusted so much in your ability to handle things in stride that you under-prepared for a task and ended up having to deal with undesirable long-term consequences that could have been avoided by planning ahead?
-Used your own resilience and tough-mindedness as an objective yardstick for what you thought other people 'should' be able to stand?
Geez I can totally be an asshole like this 

*Scientific Research*
According to studies from Cambridge University (UK) and Texas AM University (US), your scores indicate that you are:
-More energetic and quicker to act than the average person.
-Someone who has a greater number of friends than the average person.
-More assertive in social situations than the average person.
-Someone who is more excitement-seeking and prone to experiencing more positive emotions than the average person.
-More likely than the average person to judge people by their actions, rather than by their words.
-More likely than the average person to cut straight to the chase when talking.
-More likely than the average person to simply look at the bottom line as opposed to pondering a lot of qualifications and maybes.
-More critical, cold-headed, and detached than the average person.
-More suspicious of the motives of others than the average person and quicker to detect a lie or an attempt to manipulate you than the average person.
-More at ease with making cynical and tough decisions than the average person.
-More likely than the average person to be barbed and acerbic with people who irritate you.
-More spontaneous and flexible in your approach to problem solving than the average person.
-More risk-prone, and less afraid of exposing yourself to risk, than the average person.
-More likely than the average person to believe that "rules are meant to be broken" and to utilize that belief to your own advantage.
-More likely than the average person to leave a messy room when you go to work in the morning.

Hermann Goering (1893-1946) was a German military leader and a founding member of the Nazi Party. He was a skilled fighter pilot during World War I and was awarded the Pour le Merite for extraordinary accomplishment. He was one of the earliest members of the Nazi Party and was wounded in the 1923 Beer Hall Putsch. In 1933, he was second only to Hitler in terms of power. He founded the Gestapo in 1933. In 1935, he was made Commander-in-Chief of the Luftwaffe, a position which he held until the last few months of World War II. By 1941, he was at the peak of his power and given the rank of Reichsmarschall.
During 1942, his influence with Hitler was severely diminished, when the war efforts were not going as planned on either front. Towards the end of World War II, he was removed from his positions by Hitler when he dared to ask to assume control after Hitler's death. At the Nuremberg trials, he was tried and found guilty of crimes against humanity. However, he escaped the hangman's noose by committing suicide the night before his execution was scheduled.

Ugh they could have at least gave me Al Capone for ESTP villain I would rather be a gangster then a Nazi front man. :dry:


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Mao Zedong - ENTP
My results: Extroverted (the test gave me a very extroverted result, I consider myself ambivalerted so debatable. Dreamer (Intuitive) Cool-headed (T) Focused (J) Borderline carefree
Mao: The same except he's flexible (P)
I guess it's accurate overall


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I always get either of these two. Clearly, I reflect a Nazi temperament at my worst lmao.

















The bullet points that always pop up and definitely ring true:

Likely to have a richer vocabulary than the average person.

Likely to be more knowledgeable than the average person on political and societal issues.

Likely to have a quicker understanding of abstract concepts and ideas than the average person.

More critical, cold-headed, and detached than the average person.

More at ease with making cynical and tough decisions than the average person.

More likely than the average person to be barbed and acerbic with people who irritate you.

More planful, organized, and goal-oriented than the average person.

Likely to have had a higher grade point average in school than the average person.

More likely than the average person to leave an orderly room when you go to work in the morning.


----------



## Julchen (Sep 5, 2015)

I got Ruhollah Khomeini (never heard of him before) - Introvert Dreamer Warm-Hearted (the biggest difference since he is almost Cool-headed) Focused Brooding


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

*Albert Speer*








He's an INTP.


* *





*Personality Match*

Like Albert Speer, you are intellectually minded. You see yourself as an observer of events rather than as a partaker in them - as someone who analyzes rather than influences, and thinks rather than does. However, you should remember that your detached analytical stance does not make you an innocent bystander in life and that all that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good people to do nothing. Passivity is also a choice that affects others.

-

*Words of Warning*

Points to consider for people with your personality - have you ever:

Shrugged your shoulders and given up trying to apply your own sense of what you knew was right, simply because other people's outlooks seemed so far from yours?
Come across as insensitive and absent-minded because you were so lost in your own inner analyses that you did not want to extend your attention to anything else?
Put your considerable analytical skills to work at solving problems that it would perhaps not be entirely ethical to solve, thinking only of the technical side of the situation, and not the moral one?
Diminished your own productivity by ceaselessly hunting down minor imperfections and mistakes in your own work, and constantly undoing the progress that you had made?
Knowingly wasted your talents because you "did not see the point" of all the striving and self-assertion that usually goes along with accomplishment and achievement?

-

*Scientific Research*

_According to studies from Cambridge University (UK) and Texas AM University (US), your scores indicate that you are:_

Likely to have a richer vocabulary than the average person.
Likely to be more knowledgeable than the average person on political and societal issues.
Likely to have a quicker understanding of abstract concepts and ideas than the average person.
More critical, cold-headed, and detached than the average person.
More suspicious of the motives of others than the average person and quicker to detect a lie or an attempt to manipulate you than the average person.
More at ease with making cynical and tough decisions than the average person.
More likely than the average person to be barbed and acerbic with people who irritate you. 

-

*
Historical Background*

Albert Speer (1905-1981) was a German architect who served as the Third Reich's Minister of Armaments and War Production for part of World War II. Speer became a member of the Nazi Party in 1931. His impressive architectural skills won him entry into Hitler's inner circle. He designed stadiums for Nazi Party rallies. In 1942, he was appointed to the war production cabinet position. Despite constant Allied bombings, German war production continued to increase while he was in charge.

In 1946, he was tried at Nuremberg and was apologetic for his crimes. He was sentenced to twenty years, mainly due to his use of forced labor for production. He served most of his sentence in Spandau Prison and spent his remaining years living in relative obscurity in West Germany. He published three books about his experiences with the Third Reich and died in 1981 of natural causes.




Meh.


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

Mao Zedong.
But I'm introverted.









*Personality Match*

Like Mao Zedong, you are intellectually curious and novelty-seeking to a fault. You are bored by doing things the tried-and-true way and love nothing better than to embark on a new and challenging project. However, keep in mind that those around you may not appreciate experiments as much as you do - particularly if they will have to deal with the consequences long after you've lost interest and moved on.



*Words of Warning*

_Points to consider for people with your personality - have you ever:_


Chased after something completely new and untried because it stimulated your imagination, only to find that there were very good practical reasons that this particular solution had never been tried?
Found yourself unable to focus because you were on such an intellectual high that you positively wanted to do everything at once?
Driven others to exhaustion by seeking out argument and controversy, possibly even arguing both sides of a case just for the fun of it?
Found yourself unable "to leave well enough alone," always having to tinker and push against the boundaries just to see what would happen?
"Sweated the small stuff" and forgotten about important things like flight times, tax returns, and subscription renewals simply because you could not be bothered to deal with the nitty-gritty of practical matters?




*Scientific Research*

_According to studies from Cambridge University (UK) and Texas AM University (US), your scores indicate that you are:_


More deliberate and thorough in your actions than the average person.
Someone who is more reserved in social situations than the average person.
Someone who has an easier time concentrating for long periods of time than the average person.
Someone who likes to take more time to size people up and get to know them before you open up than the average person.
Likely to have a richer vocabulary than the average person.
Likely to be more knowledgeable than the average person on political and societal issues.
Likely to have a quicker understanding of abstract concepts and ideas than the average person.
More critical, cold-headed, and detached than the average person.
More suspicious of the motives of others than the average person and quicker to detect a lie or an attempt to manipulate you than the average person.
More at ease with making cynical and tough decisions than the average person.
More likely than the average person to be barbed and acerbic with people who irritate you.
More spontaneous and flexible in your approach to problem solving than the average person.
More risk-prone, and less afraid of exposing yourself to risk, than the average person.
More likely than the average person to believe that "rules are meant to be broken" and to utilize that belief to your own advantage.
More likely than the average person to leave a messy room when you go to work in the morning.

(Almost everything fits me :mellow


*Historical Background*

Mao Zedong (1893-1979) was a Chinese Communist and founder of the People's Republic of China. He is commonly known as Chairman Mao for his governing role as chairman of the Communist Party of China from its inception in 1949 until his death in 1976. Mao was a founding member of the Communist Party of China and started the Red Army during China's Civil War in the 1920s. He combined Marxism and Leninism with his own theories to create what is now known as Maoism and published his 'Little Red Book' as it is called in the West.

During Mao's reign, various agricultural reforms were initiated under a campaign known as the Great Leap Forward under the guise of removing counter-revolutionaries and converting China to an industrial society. This failed campaign and the resulting forced labor, executions, and starvation led to the deaths of forty to seventy million Chinese citizens.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

*You are the most like:*












































*---*

* *




Excellent...









All plans are coming to fruition - _perfectly_.


----------

